# My $2.27 Special



## AhnkoChee (Mar 27, 2013)

Brainstorming in plumbing section of my local hardware store a design popped into my tiny little brain. I bought 2 feet of 1/2 PVC pipe along with one cap, and one tee for the total cost of $2.27 and rushed home. Got home and cut one 4" piece for the handle, and two 5.5" pieces for the forks. Glued them into the tee with PVC cement I already had in had. After ward I used my heat gun to heat up the PVC gradually until soft enough to bend. When forks at shape I wanted I let cool and solidify then I heated the top of each fork until soft then flattened using pliers and holding flat until cooled and solid. I then used my Dremel to cut the grove for the flat bands. I had gray vinyl spray paint on hand so painted the forks and cap. I then wrapped the handle with tarred bank linr aka trot line leaving enough room for the cap tp slip on snugly. I did not glue the cap on so I can remove and store things in the handle if need be. Finally I cut tapered bands from latex sheet and attached to slingshot along with a new leather pouch. I'm happy with this experiment. Let me know what you think.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2013)

Nice, looks like it would shoot well.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

That turned out amazingly well!


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Nice work.

Gotta love that plumbing section, my favorite area of any hardware store


----------



## primitive power slingshot (Apr 5, 2013)

*WOW!!! LOOK AT THAT!!!! * How wide between the forks is it? very crafty i say


----------



## AhnkoChee (Mar 27, 2013)

Hrawk said:


> Nice work.
> 
> Gotta love that plumbing section, my favorite area of any hardware store


It's like a grown man's erector set! I've made outriggers for my canoe, kayak racks, reptile cages, even furniture... fun stuff. :thumbsup:


----------



## AhnkoChee (Mar 27, 2013)

primitive power slingshot said:


> *WOW!!! LOOK AT THAT!!!! * How wide between the forks is it? very crafty i say


3 inches. I wish they made a Y instead of a T, it would make my slingshot life much easier.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

They do, just a little harder to find.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Nice, I have always been wanting to make a PVC slingshot since I saw Backyard's vid.

I like how you did it, and as you, I was imagining using a Y connector. I like how you made the fork tips...

thanks for sharing.

LGD


----------



## AhnkoChee (Mar 27, 2013)

Hrawk said:


> They do, just a little harder to find.


Not at my small hometown hardware. Next time I go to Honolulu I'll check Home Depot & Lowe's.


----------



## AhnkoChee (Mar 27, 2013)

Sorry guys, did not realize the pictures disappeared in this post when I rearranged them at host site.

Here they are again. Thanks!


----------



## sling-N-bb (Jan 16, 2012)

that is very cool, do you have any before pics?


----------



## AhnkoChee (Mar 27, 2013)

sling-N-bb said:


> that is very cool, do you have any before pics?


Sorry no, just plumbing pieces so thought nothing exciting to take pictures of though I probably should make a quick tutorial on safely heating, bending, and forming PVC pipe.


----------

